# Woo Woo's



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven had a howling good time on his walk yesterday.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like he thoroughly enjoyed himself :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, he's a howling insane, I wanna her him..


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha thats brilliant, he such an amazing dog. :001_smile:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL - he really looks like he's got something important to say 
Great pictures.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG what amazing pics :001_smile:

Auditioning for 'Britains Got Talent' maybe


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pics! I love it when they howl, my boy howls at ambulances. 
Looks a lovely area to walk him too, lucky Craven.


----------

